# British Columbia expands roles of Naturopath Dr's, RN's and Midwives.



## RackMaster (Apr 10, 2009)

I think this is excellent news and I hope that this idea spreads.  Of course like any thing else, it needs to be strictly monitored but I think it will greatly increase the quality of care for patients and decrease the burden on the existing Health Care system.  There has been a greater increase in the use of Naturopath Dr's in the past decade or so here in Canada and in our regular Health Care world, a great use of Registered Nurses and Nurse Practitioners to provide care to patients; as we have a severe Doctor shortage across the country.



> *B.C. gives naturopaths right to prescribe drugs*
> 
> *Registered nurses and midwives also gain new powers*
> 
> ...


----------

